# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  چرا گرافیک ویندوز فون اینقدر بالاست؟

## golbafan

سلام تصویر زیر یک اسکرین شات از بازی آسفالت 8 هست در nokia 620 با 512 مگ رم و پردازنده 2 هسته ای
Screenshot.252235.1000003.jpg

این یکی هم تصویر همون بازی هست در galaxy S4
12_asphalt_8_airborne.jpg

نظر شما چیست؟
چرا اینقدر تفاوت میکنه؟

----------


## kolibri

من خودم لومیا 820 داشتم!
فوق العاده بود!
این تصاویر را خودتان نهیه فرمودید؟! بهتر بود از یک قسمت سکانس بازیتهیه نمایید تا تفاوت بیشتر به چشم بیاید!

----------

